
Show HN: Remember – Stash Distractions for Later - Bogdanp
https://github.com/bogdanp/remember
======
lioeters
It's written in Swift and Racket. Very interesting choice! The Racket code is
beautiful, and I like that it's parsing user input as commands.

I have a bash script (named "j" for journal) that I wrote for a similar
purpose. Throughout the day, I stash quick notes for reminders, as well as
things to think about later (links, topics, ideas).

One feature a user might want is an overview of stashed notes.

~~~
Bogdanp
> Very interesting choice! The Racket code is beautiful, and I like that it's
> parsing user input as commands.

Thanks! I wrote the core in Racket to make it easy to port the app to other
platforms and because I'm a lot more productive when writing Racket code.

> One feature a user might want is an overview of stashed notes.

You can actually see your stashed entries by pressing the up/down arrows or
ctrl+n :D

------
ybbond
I downloaded it for free, but after trying it for a while, I want to
appreciate it. Gumroad won't let me do that as I have "purchased" it for $0

do you have any other account that I can send money to? (it's not much, but
your good work needs to be appreciated :) )

P.S. I like that you bind C-n & C-p to navigate down & up

~~~
Bogdanp
Thank you for the kind words!

If you log into your gumroad account and go to gum.co/rememberapp you should
have the option to "purchase again" under the download button.

~~~
ybbond
I ended up gifting to my kin lol

good luck developing good stuff!

------
Bogdanp
I've been using org-mode capture templates for years and I've always wished I
had something like that for the whole system. I took advantage of the holiday
break to build this. The UX is a lot like Spotlight, but instead of using it
to find files, you use it to create quick reminders.

Pre-built versions are available (for pay-what-you want (including $0)) on
Gumroad[1].

[1]: [https://gumroad.com/l/rememberapp](https://gumroad.com/l/rememberapp)

